# Sentra engine dying after MAF replacement



## speedbuff (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

2 months back I bought a 2001 Sentra GXE 1.8L automatic, 67,000 miles. After a few days the SES light came on. I took it to a Nissan center where it was diagnosed to have a faulty MAF (Error codes showed both the banks running lean). Since the quote for replacement they gave was ~ $700, I bought one from Autozone and got it replaced by at a car workshop, all for $300. As I was driving out of the workshop, at a traffic signal when I stopped for about 20 seconds, the engine died. I restarted the car and I took it back to the workshop immediately. They told that it will take a day or two before the on-board computer gets used to the new MAF. Today is day three and I must have driven for about 80 miles with the new MAF. Still when the car is on drive gear and if I stop the vehicle for more than 30-45 secs the engine dies away. The RPM it shows then is around 550. If I put it in parking, the RPM becomes 700. Overall the car has become smooth after the MAF replacement. However I am very worried about the engine dying at stops. I have an emission test in 3 days too. What would you recommend ?

Thanks.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

are you sure the maf isn't on backwards?
it will have the flow direction arrows on it, the flow should point towards the TB


----------



## speedbuff (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
I did not check that as it was installed by the workshop mechanic. What is TB ? Then I could check that myself and let you know.
If it is not reversed then what else might be the problem. Should I get the idling changed/raised ?


----------



## turtle-wax (Mar 29, 2007)

speedbuff said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2 months back I bought a 2001 Sentra GXE 1.8L automatic, 67,000 miles. After a few days the SES light came on. I took it to a Nissan center where it was diagnosed to have a faulty MAF (Error codes showed both the banks running lean). Since the quote for replacement they gave was ~ $700, I bought one from Autozone and got it replaced by at a car workshop, all for $300. As I was driving out of the workshop, at a traffic signal when I stopped for about 20 seconds, the engine died. I restarted the car and I took it back to the workshop immediately. They told that it will take a day or two before the on-board computer gets used to the new MAF. Today is day three and I must have driven for about 80 miles with the new MAF. Still when the car is on drive gear and if I stop the vehicle for more than 30-45 secs the engine dies away. The RPM it shows then is around 550. If I put it in parking, the RPM becomes 700. Overall the car has become smooth after the MAF replacement. However I am very worried about the engine dying at stops. I have an emission test in 3 days too. What would you recommend ?
> 
> Thanks.


I had this problem with my 02 XE aut. the symptoms are exactly the same, engine die
in each red light.
I sent car to nissan dealer several times (maybe 8 times) they changed IAC, cleaned
TB, MAF and all that stuff, until since 2 months no more die in stops.
I still thinking my RPM's are low (550 in D, 800 in P) but at least had not died yet..


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

speedbuff said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I did not check that as it was installed by the workshop mechanic. What is TB ? Then I could check that myself and let you know.
> If it is not reversed then what else might be the problem. Should I get the idling changed/raised ?


throttle body. it's common for people to put the maf on the wrong way. if it's not that, it could be a few things, vaccuum leak somewhere, iacv, the throttle body itself


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

might be your starter as well


----------



## speedbuff (Mar 29, 2007)

i checked the direction of the arrow. the arrow is pointing to the right direction. 
can i raise the idling a little bit to prevent the engine from dying ?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

nope, you don't have the option to do that. are you throwing any codes?


----------



## dejanh (Mar 18, 2007)

I have essentially the same problem, started after a MAF replacement, but in my case the engine will die if I use power steering when the car is moving at idle, or if I turn on the fan on and off, or sometimes if I am shifting the gear from D to R or D to P. In fact I have had it now for over 6 months with no resolution. I am starting to lean towards a faulty IACV-AAC valve for this one, though I am still not sure and I really do not know a way of testing it short of giving away a free gift of $400 to my dealer to diagnose it with Consult II. I also have no codes thrown, and the car runs better than ever when I am actually driving so I am even more hesitant to give it to the dealer so he can tell me something I already know.


----------



## speedbuff (Mar 29, 2007)

I got the problem resolved. It was that the Autozone MAF was not matching well. After 4 days of driving with the Autozome part, the engine dying problem got resolved. However within a month, one morning the engine became all cranky, sputtering, stuttering and stuffs. I got really worried. Took it to a mechanic who said it could be a faulty MAF after reading the codes. I took the car to the Autozone (the car was behaving strangely all the while, however I took a gamble in driving it around in that condition). The guy their checked the error code and told that he'll give me a complete refund for the part as the MAF was indeed faulty. Then I took it to Nissan service center and got a fresh MAF installed which removed all my problem. So at the end, the lesson I learned was to install OEM parts coz they might be a little costly but then will save quite some trouble.

Thanks for your help and good luck.


----------

